# Pork Butt :0)



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

So have always wanted to try my hand at smoking one of these. Got a 6 lb'er the other night and put on a rub of paprika, pepper, white pepper, dry mustard, salt, garlic powder, and brown sugar. Also made a NCarolina based apple cider vinegar sause that is really good :0) You dont find alot of this style sause here in Texas )









Got the ol' smokemaster smoker ready to go last night with wood (mesquite, and pecan) so that when I woke up today at 6 am all I would have to do is spark it up and throw on the butt.









Its been about 3 hours cooking so far @ 225 deg with an internal temp of 117. Plan on cooking this till internal temps reach 200 deg which should be around 6 pm today. This is well done but you need it this way to pull the pork (or so I have read).

Smoked a 98 Erdm Lonsdale and am already working on Makers and Soda drink #2 Hehehehheheee Will post some more pix as the cook goes along.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

God damn that sounds, and looks good!!


nice sticks too!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

:hn mmmmmmmm...........bbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuuttttttttt.....

wait, that didn't sound right?  

Looks good bro!

~Mark

btw-what's your recipe for the sauce?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> btw-what's your recipe for the sauce?


Yeah that sauce sounds interesting.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Man, that looks like some good butt. :dr


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

:dr


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

I make a mean Cochinita Pibil (aka Puerco pibil) -- it's a slow-roasted mexican pork butt. This thread makes me want to make more!


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks yall..

Just went and added more wood. Pecan. I had some mesquite from the last smoke out session so I just threw it in there for good measure. The rest of the wood going in is going to be pecan and when that runs out I will see if the guy I get my wood from has any Hickory.










Temps still holding rock solid at 225










Can you find the Butt?









There it is!









I discovered that Juice boxes make basteing applicators










Sause outta the bbq usa book by Raichlen:

Lexington Vinegar Sause (West Carolina based sause)
2 1/2 cpus cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
2 tbs brown sugar
1 tbs hot sause (I used a habanero base)
4 tsp salt
4 tsp hot pepper flake
1 tsp blk pepper
1 tsp white pepper
1 1/2 tsp of the rub i used
1/2 cup H20

Combine all ing in a bowl whisk till sugar and salt dissolve and there you have it )


----------



## cb25 (Jun 12, 2006)

damn that looks tasty man!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

DON'T EAT IT YET!

IM ON MY WAY!

p.s. - how long from Houston to Round Rock


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

Dang that looks good. :dr I would say thanks for posting the pictures...but to be honest...that's pretty mean taunting us like this


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

LSU_Stogie said:


> DON'T EAT IT YET!
> 
> IM ON MY WAY!
> 
> p.s. - how long from Houston to Round Rock


3 hours ifn' you hurry ) You are more than welcome to come just lmk so I can go get some more burbon and butane. After dinner going to go hang out at the tilted kilt and burn a few more down with some friends. If your flying im buying bro.

some nice looking girls there

http://www.tiltedkilt.com/


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Great looking butt! :dr 

I love the eastern north carolina style pulled pork and, if you must use sauce, western north carolina style is good stuff. 

Glad to see a Texan who reckognizes that bbq is PORK!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Mikes said:


> So Also made a NCarolina based apple cider vinegar sause that is really good


A man after my own heart.  Enjoy, looks really good! :dr

:ms NCRM


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

never used pecan wood...how's it compare to hickory?Looks good buy the way:dr


----------



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

:dr Nice butt. My sis came to town for a few days this week and we had BBQ butt the other nite, tasted real good. Didn't look half as good as yours though:dr 
thanks for sharing the sauce recipe with us, will try this..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Looks awesome!  

So do you use the apple juice in place of the cider vinegar? I didn't see the juice in the recipe.

Nut & fruit woods are great smokers, but will give a subtlety to the smoked meat that mesquite or hickory woods tend to overpower. You might try it by itself next time.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Well amny hours and burbons later we seem to have a cooked Butt I took it off at 195 deg and it is resting right now. Low and slow it took a little over 12 hours to cook in the smokemaster. Will post pix after it is pulled. Now what to smoke next weekend?

I used Mesquite, pecan and Hickory wood in the smoker. Seems to me that the pecan is a more mild wood, with hickory next and mesquite being the strongest.

The apple Juice boxes were used to baste or spray the BUtt as it cook to help add flavor and moisture. Just pop in the straw, point, and squeeze and you have a baster )










Thanks for looking yall it has been fun


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I realized what you were doing with the apple juice after I posted......I know guys that do this.....I should have realized.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

A few more pix then I'm done.. I tell u what I think I am saying the hell with brisket from now on


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

TU09 said:


> Great looking butt! :dr
> 
> I love the eastern north carolina style pulled pork and, if you must use sauce, western north carolina style is good stuff.
> 
> Glad to see a Texan who reckognizes that bbq is PORK!


Watch it there bub, Texans know that bbq is Brisket, slow smoked with Mesquite wood!!! Every once in a while a good pork butt is ok, but it's just a dalliance, then we get back to BEEF BEEF BEEF!!!


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Mikes said:


> 3 hours ifn' you hurry ) You are more than welcome to come just lmk so I can go get some more burbon and butane. After dinner going to go hang out at the tilted kilt and burn a few more down with some friends. If your flying im buying bro.
> 
> some nice looking girls there
> 
> http://www.tiltedkilt.com/


omg, that link is enough to make any man drive 3 hours...:dr

sure looks like there's good butt in the grill and the bar.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks good Mike. Tho hey how, lets not go to bad mouthing brisket.  cigar no baka has it right. Beef is king in Texas. But pork can be the royal Prince. Neat idea on the juice box. If ya ever need Mesquite let me know.

And the Tilted Kilt is not a bad place to hage out 



Stacey


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

That chop looks great! I used to smoke the butt many times.
Haven't done it in a while. And the sauce recipe looks killer too. 
I used to fill a heated flour tortilla w/ chopped smoked pork butt and drizzle it with a little vinegar, then salt and pepper. Oh my...


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

Great job Mike. Looks like you have plenty of room in that smoker you could have put a brisket on there at the same time....:dr


----------

